# How to connect 2 Macs for master/slave setup?



## Maestro77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Greetings. I've searched online but can't find a current "how to" for this. I've gotten by with my 2007 Mac Pro since... well, 2007 (dual-core 2.66, 18 GB RAM). Now, some of the newer, larger Kontakt libraries are giving Logic fits. I'm considering making the jump to a slave/master setup. Can anyone direct me to a good "how to" to help me set this up? Will I need any additional equipment besides the second Mac and a cable or two? Thanks for sharing the wisdom!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2012)

1- get another mac or pc. 

2- have a gigabite ethernet router/hub

2a- you can also have an ethernet crossover cable, although iwas recently told any ethernet cable will work. just connect from one mac to the other. 

3- Buy Vienna Ensemble Pro. 

thats it


----------



## Mossad (Apr 18, 2012)

I've just done the same only with a Mac host/PC Slave for the exact reasons you describe. Unfortunately, just be aware, that Logic being Logic, you'll still have issues (especially in regards to the limiting AU). There are workarounds, but getting them to actually work, I'm finding, are a major headache. 

Of course, if you're a fairly experienced/pro Logic user, this probably won't be an issue. I'm a Logic novice and I'm still trying to learn how to get my template exactly the way I need it.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2012)

hmm. im using logic and a pc as slave. 

with VEP. 

no issues at all. 

its only limited to 16 channels per multi in VEP but since i dunno any other way... its fine for me


----------



## Mossad (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I know most of my issues are due to ignorance and/or missing simple setup processes. I think the issue come in with very large numbers of tracks. For me personally, I've mapped it out and I'll be needing around 300 MIDI tracks for a hybrid orchestral template. How to achieve this and getting all the routing correct is what's tripping me up.

I'm also trying to balance out which way is best in VEPRO 5: using the new Event plug in or the provided Logic multi-port layer solution.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mossad: I've been using Logic since 2002 in a hobbyist kind of way mostly doing rock music. Recently getting into more orchestral stuff and am probably right where you are - developing a template, realizing I need more CPU, etc. Question though, aren't Logic's problems based on lack of processing power? Wouldn't a master/slave setup of 2 Mac Pros (one 2007 and one brand new) fix this? Or is it just Logic's limitations?

Gsilbers: I've heard a little about VE Pro but am intimidated by having to learn new software. How difficult was it to implement into your workflow? If I were to get it, do you think I'd still need to upgrade my Mac/setup or might it solve some of my Logic problems on its own?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2012)

easy as pie. 

once you start working with it youll realize its very intuitive. and you save an orchestral tempalte. 

it also works within the same computer. so you might wanna try out the demo of VEP. load VEP server on your main computer and it will connect to logic all in the same computer. but that way you will be offloading a lot of CPU and RAM off of logic. 

cause 18gb should be enough if you dont do heavy orchestral work. 

but i had to do it because even if i have logic 64 bit, and enough ram. logic was crapping out. so i loaded VEP in the same computer and it worked fine. 

then i got greedy and bought a separate pc and loaded it 24 gig of samples plus 12gb i have on my main mac. and im in heaven baby! 

logic can do offline rendering of a sigle track off VEP instruments. 
thats a huge time saver. like a spicc line id like to process in audio i render pressing 1 keycommand and i have the audio in logic so i can reverse it, add delay, bit distortion etc.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Interesting. So just using VE Pro helped Logic run more smoothly? If that's the case I'll definitely have to pick that up. I thought my system should've been powerful enough to run my 70-track orchestral template and perhaps it is, with a little help from VE Pro.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2012)

there is a 30 day demo for VEP


----------



## Mossad (Apr 18, 2012)

Maestro77 @ Wed Apr 18 said:


> Interesting. So just using VE Pro helped Logic run more smoothly? If that's the case I'll definitely have to pick that up. I thought my system should've been powerful enough to run my 70-track orchestral template and perhaps it is, with a little help from VE Pro.



For what it's worth, WITHOUT using VEPRO, I was able to squeeze 60 tracks out of a 1st generation MacPro with numerous instances of SpaceDesigner and other plugins. I think with VEPRO you should be pretty good.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mossad, that's good to know, thx. I've been researching VE Pro today. Just beginning to understand exactly what it does. To clarify, it's basically just a secondary host/mixer that, in my case, would allow me to processing VI's and plugins outside of Logic BEFORE running them through Logic, right? And this will therefore help Logic run more smoothly?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 18, 2012)

yes. 

its another program that will run on your computer. it will load all plugins and ram. 

logic will have a VEP plugin that will connect to it. so only the audio will come through. no ram hit or major cpu hit. like a "small footprint virtual instrument"


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 18, 2012)

ah, sounds perfect! thanks for the info, i'm sold.


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 18, 2012)

Great timing! 

I have a 2007 Mac Pro that's been mostly unused since I got my 12 core.
I'm thinking about moving all of my PLAY libraries to the 2007 Mac and connecting via VEPRO. 

I know that I can transfer ilok licenses to a second ilok. Are there any issues with the new ilok being connected to a different computer? I saw something in the moving licenses video about the new ilok working as long a it's connected to the _same_ computer.

Thanks,

Michael

PS. I have a second Vienna Key for VEPro on the 2007 Mac too.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 19, 2012)

I wrestled with VE Pro for almost a year and finally gave up. I'm back to using MIDIoverLAN and an RME interface in my slave machine, hosting Kontakt in Bidule. Works perfectly every time.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Apr 19, 2012)

Interesting indeed - I have a 2007 iMac 2.66 Dual Core sitting on my floor since I got my new 6-Core Mac Pro. I have VE Pro 5 and LOVE it - debating using my PLAY libraries on the iMac since they are not part of my current template - doesn't have any real horsepower but every little bit helps i guess!




Ryan


----------

